# 61 SG project Ottawa



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

No idea if this is high or low... just putting it up here because how often does something like this come up for sale..


Kijiji: Vintage 1961 Gibson SG Les Paul Project








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Screenshots people...


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

That's not a 61..looks more like a late 60's or even early 70's SG to me..


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

4K... Worth it?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

player99 said:


> 4K... Worth it?


Definitely not.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> Definitely not.


I didn't think it was. Maybe $1500?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

player99 said:


> I didn't think it was. Maybe $1500?


You have to ask yourself, if I track down the era correct parts and put it back to playing condition what will that cost and what will I have when I'm done. The answer to question 2 is a some vintage player grade refin SG, the answer to question 1 is probably too much. I think the case may be worth as much as the guitar.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Yamariv said:


> That's not a 61..looks more like a late 60's or even early 70's SG to me..


Nope, that's the right era for it. No batwing guard...and no holes for it either.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

A great challenge for some one, some inspiration:


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

Came across this on kiwi tonight and the saw it here.. I’m tempted.. not at $4k but if he has flex.. like a lot of flex.. lol.. Rory fan and I chatted on it.. he thinks the guy bought it and stripped out the pafs and wiring after realizing the project will be too pricey.. pic of the guitar with pickups and wiring is on the ad.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

What were those extra big holes for behind the ABR bridge holes?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Maybe it was a wraptail at one point?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> Maybe it was a wraptail at one point?


That's what I thought at first but shouldn't the bridge go in the same place? It's a strange place for a pair of odd sized holes. 
Oh well, if guitars could talk..


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Where's the crown inlay? I see that on pictures of real 61s. Or is the holy veneer pealed off?


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

Seller is firm at $4k.. “lots of interest”.. he feels the vibrola alone is worth $1500..


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Alistair6 said:


> Seller is firm at $4k.. “lots of interest”.. he feels the vibrola alone is worth $1500..


I don’t doubt there’s “lots of curiosity”. 
But 4K for a shell… even with what’s happened to price of gibsons last 2 years.


----------

